

Ask HN: if you're a hacker, please help us with an assignment - mscode

We are in an entrepreneurship class and we need to send out a survey.  It will only take about a minute!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;W7VLPXN
======
mindcrime
Clicky link thingy:

[https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/W7VLPXN](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/W7VLPXN)

